# San Miguel de Allende



## VincentG

What is the safest border crossing coming from Palm Springs, CA going to San Miguel de Allende; and what is the safest/best route?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the forum. Everyone wants to know 'the safest', 'the cleanest', or 'the best' whenever they are about to come to Mexico. It does indicate a certain level of either fear or of not being aware that Mexico is not something to fear, its people are welcoming, the scenery is beautiful, the food very healthy and the roads are all paved; even with 'Green Angels' patrolling to assist folks who may need help.
So, your question is really all about geography, highways and what you might want to see or do along the way to your destination. If you look at your map, you will see that the easiest route would be to drive to El Paso, TX and cross at Juarez (in the daytime, of course) and follow the main roads to Guanajuato, etc. If you feel better about crossing at a more eastern point and then dropping south on the autopistas, that is an option. It is all up to you. Just plan your stopping points and don't make the distances too long. You won't want to drive at night. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Salto_jorge

The US highway system is better and costs less then the Mexican toll roads.

I perfer to plan for the shortest route in mexico and to avoid the border crossing with the worst problems. Once in Mexico stay on the toll roads and avoid the scenic libre routes. If you notice that the truckers are stopping, the road ahead may be unsafe, ask at nearest oxxo.

Years ago I used to stop and shop in border towns, I never stop now, not even for gas.

I pretend that all border towns are the same as the worse US cities that I have been in. Keep the doors locked and windows rolled up and stop for nothing if it can be avoided.

I have been traveling by car/truck to Mexico since 1974, as customs and populations have changed so have my routes and driving habits. I still like to drive down the middle of the road to avoid animals, bikes and kids.


----------



## conklinwh

I would probably take route 10 to San Antonio and then turn south on 35 toward Laredo. Laredo isn't great but it is an easy crossing and a drive that maximizes the use of toll roads. You didn't say what your status is, or whether would need an FMT & car pass. Out of Laredo, you head toward Monterrey and pick up the quota. This connects to the cuota heading toward Saltillo. Take the by pass around Saltillo toward Matehuala. Again, take the bypass around Matehuala toward San Luis Potosi and also the one around San Luis Potosi, toward Queretaro. Not sure where you are going in San Miguel, so I'm not sure if it is best to take the Dolores Hidalgo exit (around KM90 between San Luis & Queretaero) or to go to the next major exit (about KM60) through Los Rodriguez to San Miguel. In either case, a pretty easy day's drive from the border.


----------



## mexliving

I have driven from GDL to GUANAJUATO and to SAN MIGUEL.... i have also traveled to ZACATECAS (did not like the route) and have entered mexico through Texas and Arizona..... I would simply enter through Nogales and take that route toward GDL... Nogales, Hermosillo, Culiacan, Mazatlan, Guadalajara, to Guanajuato and over to San Miguel de Allende.... The toll roads are in great condition and there is not too much traffic.... I would not drive to Texas and enter that route.... too complicated and more traffic on that side of Mexico......lane:


----------



## conklinwh

My goal is to cross the border early and 1 day drive in Mexico. I prefer crossing at Los Indios just south of Harlingen but that even further east. My view is to max drive in the US with I10 to San Antonio and I35 south to Laredo. I grew up in NYC so I never see traffic out side Mexico City.


----------



## pablorapido

*palm springs to San Miguel*



VincentG said:


> What is the safest border crossing coming from Palm Springs, CA going to San Miguel de Allende; and what is the safest/best route?


I have driven from Palm Springs to San Miguel several times. the last time ,a month ago. I like crossing in Nogales, Az.(mariposa) and driving all the way down. It is a toll road most all the way, It is probably more expensive than the El Paso route because of the many toll booths. The miles are about the same. I agree you shouldnt drive at night although I have many times. You should be able to do Palm springs - Hermosillo-- Hermosillo- Mazatlan-- Mazatlan- San Miguel de Allende. driving around 500 miles per day +-


----------



## VincentG

*Driving to San Miguel*



mexliving said:


> I have driven from GDL to GUANAJUATO and to SAN MIGUEL.... i have also traveled to ZACATECAS (did not like the route) and have entered mexico through Texas and Arizona..... I would simply enter through Nogales and take that route toward GDL... Nogales, Hermosillo, Culiacan, Mazatlan, Guadalajara, to Guanajuato and over to San Miguel de Allende.... The toll roads are in great condition and there is not too much traffic.... I would not drive to Texas and enter that route.... too complicated and more traffic on that side of Mexico......lane:



Thank you. This is good advice


----------



## oesgwynedd

I crossed at the Santa Theresa crossing just to the west of Juarez. It is rather smaller, only open certain hours but VERY VERY wonderful! FASTER and very user friendly.
From there follow signs to Chihuahua and on down . Yes there are military stops but they are only there for your own good and safety! I carry a bag of oranges or other fruit and always give to them.... Nice young men..... just doing their jobs. 
I've never had a problem with this route.


----------

